# Skill assesment-Engineers australia



## tbusannagari (Feb 15, 2013)

Iam applying for skill assesment for 189 visa.., through engineers auatralia..as Iam a mechanical engineer
before applying....would like to veriy CDR, CPD & resume documents....if anyone has some tips..for getting a positive result..

can someone guide me on how to get a positive skill assesment....

thanks for your help.....


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

tbusannagari said:


> Iam applying for skill assesment for 189 visa.., through engineers auatralia..as Iam a mechanical engineer
> before applying....would like to veriy CDR, CPD & resume documents....if anyone has some tips..for getting a positive result..
> 
> can someone guide me on how to get a positive skill assesment....
> ...


Download the Migration Skills Assessment Booklet (pdf format) from the following link:

Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia

Follow all instructions carefully which are mentioned in this booklet to write your CDR, CPD, Experience Certificates & Resume. I hope you will get a positive Skill Assesment from Engineers Auatralia as I got positive Skill Assesment by following this book only.

Engineers Auatralia will verify your CDR, CPD, Experience Certificates, Resume etc.


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

tbusannagari said:


> Iam applying for skill assesment for 189 visa.., through engineers auatralia..as Iam a mechanical engineer
> before applying....would like to veriy CDR, CPD & resume documents....if anyone has some tips..for getting a positive result..
> 
> can someone guide me on how to get a positive skill assesment....
> ...


If you can write the reports for yourself it'll help you a lot, however there are some companies that will write the report for us in exchange of some bucks.


----------



## harith27 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi nagarjuna726,

I am new to this forum 

I hold an Electronics & Communication engineering degree and have 5 years exp in Telecommunication industry .I have prepared the CDR , CPD etc and planning for skill assessment .In my 5 yr experience I have worked in 6 companies

I just wanted to know what all employment documents I should submit before Engineers Australia for speedy skill assessment ?


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

harith27 said:


> Hi nagarjuna726,
> 
> I am new to this forum
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I don't have a clue I know nothin about employment related documents. I applied as a fresher and I only got my bachelors degree assessed. 
For what I know about the CDR assessment they only check the CDR, CPD and resume. I don't think any of your employment documents will expedite the process. The processing time remains normal, ie: 3 months .


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

harith27 said:


> Hi nagarjuna726,
> 
> I am new to this forum
> 
> ...


You need to submit the below doc.
1) Joining Letter
2) Salary slip
3) Income tax returns 
4) Letter from you HR or manager detailing the roles & responsibility in company letter head (must) 
5) If resigned - give the experience certificate.

If you have any furthur doc to prove ur employment send that along(nothing wrong is giving excess doc for proof)

Never photocopy from another photocopy of the doc you have. 
Use orginal doc while photocoping & get it attested & sent to EA for assessment.


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

tbusannagari said:


> Iam applying for skill assesment for 189 visa.., through engineers auatralia..as Iam a mechanical engineer
> before applying....would like to veriy CDR, CPD & resume documents....if anyone has some tips..for getting a positive result..
> 
> can someone guide me on how to get a positive skill assesment....
> ...


Hi tbusannagari,

To start of with take any project you have done. for example - you would have done your final year project as mech engineer. write one career episode based on that project. Make sure you clearly mention how you applied your engineering skill during the project. example : if you done project on lets say in fluid mechanic... tell the concept of the engineer terms & how you applied/related/ achieved result using the engineering concept in your project.
In similar way you can take a project in your professional work & make career episode. If you dont have any work experience explain abt your industrial visit & other projects detailing how the concept of engineering is applied by you in that project (must).
Regard CPD - its just one page doc. I would say its just a summary of your career episode co-related to form a proper flow of your engineering career sequence. 
Hope this would help you in preparing your CDR & CDP.


----------



## RichardGlasgow (Feb 26, 2013)

I am an alarm engineer in the UK and maybe looking to get out in year and a half with my family. I do intruder, fire, CCTV , access control etc. anyone on here in same trade? I can get a employer sponsor going by feedback from company's I have contacted. How does employer sponsor work etc and costs 

Thanks


----------



## RichardGlasgow (Feb 26, 2013)

I am an alarm engineer in the UK and maybe looking to get out in year and a half with my family. I do intruder, fire, CCTV , access control etc. anyone on here in same trade? I can get a employer sponsor going by feedback from company's I have contacted. How does employer sponsor work etc and costs Thanks


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Dear,
I am very confused and would be really grateful if you can throw some light.
I am mechanical engineer with 2.10 years of experience
I know it's possible to get CDR assessed at 2.10 years but when later i want to apply for immigration than while claiming points to DIAC, will they consider my experience of 2.10 or year over 3 years as by that time i would have already finished 3 years.?
I am curious if it is better to get the CDR assessed after finishing 3 years.
Also what exactly does getting work experience assessed means om CDR?

Would be very thankful for any advices.
regards


----------



## paneeshv (May 26, 2013)

Hi all,

can anybody share some sample CDR's for Mechanical Engineering. I have to prepare one and it would be of great help if somebody shares it.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Good One,Yes, even I am about to apply and need to visualize this.
Can anybodt pls share this?


----------



## rrajai (Jan 21, 2013)

nagarjuna726 said:


> If you can write the reports for yourself it'll help you a lot, however there are some companies that will write the report for us in exchange of some bucks.


hi 
i am going to apply to engineers Australia for skill assessment thus i need some help in preparing my CV and CPD, three career episodes. it would be helpful to me if you suggest any professionals who can prepare all that for me. Can you refer me some companies.


----------



## rrajai (Jan 21, 2013)

greenbangla said:


> Download the Migration Skills Assessment Booklet (pdf format) from the following link:
> 
> Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia
> 
> ...


do you have any sample CDR. i need it for reference. it would be helpful to me if you send copy of any CDR on my mail er.rajrajai at gmail dot com


----------



## prasanthkurup (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi,

How do Engineers Auatralia verify our CDR, CPD, Experience Certificates, Resume etc. 
Does any one have any idea about it??

Thanks


----------



## satyendrajha (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello to all 
Can somebody provide me CPD samples so that i can write my own CPD for PRofessoinal engineers category.
and whats the pattern, how many word limits allowed etc

looking for soonest reply.

regards
Satyendra


----------



## sumansharma (Aug 3, 2014)

*Cdr*



nagarjuna726 said:


> I'm sorry I don't have a clue I know nothin about employment related documents. I applied as a fresher and I only got my bachelors degree assessed.
> For what I know about the CDR assessment they only check the CDR, CPD and resume. I don't think any of your employment documents will expedite the process. The processing time remains normal, ie: 3 months .


Hi Nagarjuna,

I need your help. I do want to assess my bachelor degree and I am a fresher.
All I got from online CDR samples are only for experienced people.
I didn't get not even a single sample for fresher.
Please I need your help please guide me for the same. my maid id is sumanhmr85yahu.in.
thanks in advance,

regards,
Suman


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, I too am about to apply.
I have been told by a fellow Mechanical engineer (already In australia) to send as many documents as possible.It tends to validate all your claims,however trivial it may seem.

eg:-Visit reports to vendors Etc.


----------



## amhalabi (Aug 29, 2014)

If your refresher then it'll be hard to get skill assessment and immigrate. You need at least 1 year Australian work experience or 3 years overseas experience.


----------



## poliko (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello,

can a mechanical engineer, who has a one year experience in maintenance of fire suppresions systems , write an episode that does not involve calculations?


----------



## mahmoud.elsayed28 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Explanation*



sateternal said:


> You need to submit the below doc.
> 1) Joining Letter
> 2) Salary slip
> 3) Income tax returns
> ...


Please can you explain the difference between Joining Letter and Experience certificate ?
are they the same ?


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Dear Members,

Can anyone guide me if the experience assessment from EA is mandatory or not?? as far as I know it is not mandatory..

Seeking seniors advice..


----------



## amhalabi (Aug 29, 2014)

Experience assessment from engineers australia is not mandatory and even it's not necessarily mean that you'll get same years if EA recognises them. Experience assessment is more of an advisory to DIBP and the final decision is for DIBP. However, I strongly recommend getting experience assessment from EA as it will strengthen your application.


----------



## vhparekh (May 23, 2014)

Hello,

I am a Mechanical Engineer from India with over 8 yrs of experience. I am planning to go for assessment through EA. but was confused with CDR part. Is it mandatory for all to write episodes? 

What is this Washington accord, Sydney Accord and all?? 

Plz throw some light.


----------



## sha63199 (Jun 27, 2017)

My degree date of completion is not mentioned in any of my documents, there is consolidated final result stating months of my final examinations, however, in my EA assessment they have themselves mentioned a month which is 3 months prior to my actual degree completion month. In addition, EA has also referred it as date of reward instead of completion. 
My question is whether I should approach them again or a statutory declaration with my original dates.


----------



## jazd (May 11, 2016)

Hi All, 

Need help in Experience calculation between ACS assessment date and EOI submission date. 

I have queries on counting work experience based on ACS assessment date and EOI submission date.

I hold bachelor of engineering in E&TC and having 9.2 years of experience in IT industry and planning to apply as Software Programer.
As per the ACS and from various forums, I understand 4yrs of exp will be deducted.
I applied ACS in -September 2016 and get certified for 4yrs

If I submit EOI today 30 December , What exp will be counted to claim points, will it be 4yrs (5 points) or 5yrs (10 points) by December 2017?


----------

